

Ask HN: Recommendation services? - sanj

Can anyone suggest recommendation services?<p>What I'd like is a service to which I can send a simple query like "I like Jack Johnson" and it will tell me "You should also listen to Madeleine Peyroux, Indigo Girls and John Coltrane."<p>Or whatever, in some machine-queryable form.<p>I'm not interested in code.  Or building up the corpus of data.  I'm interesting in someone (Amazon? Pandora?  Last.FM?) that already has a large, rich database from which it can generate results.
======
senthil_rajasek
Here's one from the GroupLens project for movies,

<http://www.movielens.org/quickpick>

Is HTML "machine - queryable" for you :-) ? I didn't see an api, sorry.

------
maryrosecook
Working on a music recommendation service for which an API is quite high up
the feature list. Email me at maryrosecook [at] gmail [dot] com

------
sanj
The one I have found is <http://the.echonest.com/recommend/>

------
tstegart
iTunes Music Store?

